# dyno tune for my A4



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a 2004 A4 that's pretty much stock and am thinking about taking it to a dyno shop here. I am going to have them tune it for max performance, firm up the shifts, decrease shift time (especially the 2-3 shift, it takes forever), and increase my top speed limiter to 200. With no mods except a K&N filter, how much extra RWHP do you guys think they will be able to squeeze out of her? Isn't the stock RWHP for a 2004 somewhere around 290? I would like to at least get 10-20 extra hp if possible. What do you guys think?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I would wait till you get long tubes, a catback and a CAI. Unless you don't plan on doing those things. If you did the tune now then added those things you will need to get it retuned to get the most out of those parts. So you will kind of be throwing money away right now IMO.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

HoldenGTO said:


> I have a 2004 A4 that's pretty much stock and am thinking about taking it to a dyno shop here. I am going to have them tune it for max performance, firm up the shifts, decrease shift time (especially the 2-3 shift, it takes forever), and increase my top speed limiter to 200. With no mods except a K&N filter, how much extra RWHP do you guys think they will be able to squeeze out of her? Isn't the stock RWHP for a 2004 somewhere around 290? I would like to at least get 10-20 extra hp if possible. What do you guys think?



The biggest difference will be the torque management. If your tuner deletes that.... you'll LOVE it. 

as said above, you'll definately notice a bigger gain if you wait till you add more bolt ons. Having said that.... MOST tuners will charger you very little to do additional tuning at a later date. Some may charge you nothing. It just depends on who you work with


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

smitty's05gto said:


> The biggest difference will be the torque management. If your tuner deletes that.... you'll LOVE it.
> 
> as said above, you'll definately notice a bigger gain if you wait till you add more bolt ons. Having said that.... MOST tuners will charger you very little to do additional tuning at a later date. Some may charge you nothing. It just depends on who you work with


I have heard of some tuners doing that. I will check with this particular tuner to see how they do things. It's the only one I could find in San Diego so I don't have much choice in tuners here.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

So, anybody know what kind of power I could expect from this with my current lack of mods?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe most dyno tuners charge you around $500 the first time and $100 or less each time you come back.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

HoldenGTO said:


> I have heard of some tuners doing that. I will check with this particular tuner to see how they do things. It's the only one I could find in San Diego so I don't have much choice in tuners here.



I know its a fairly long road trip for most people, but our tuner here in Phoenix is amazing. I think its about a 4 1/2 Hr trip.
He specializes in LS1/LS2 tuning


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I travel to Phoenix quite often since I have relatives in AZ including my grandma who lives in Sun City, so it would be quite possible to get it done in Phoenix. How much does he charge?


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> I believe most dyno tuners charge you around $500 the first time and $100 or less each time you come back.


I called the dyno shop here and he quoted me $550-650. And retuning he said would depend on how much work it would be.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

HoldenGTO said:


> I travel to Phoenix quite often since I have relatives in AZ including my grandma who lives in Sun City, so it would be quite possible to get it done in Phoenix. How much does he charge?


Nic usally charges $450-500 I believe. I'm not really 100% sure. Just let Smitty or myself know if you want to come down and do it so we can help you get set up. 

I would think you would get 15-25RWHP from the tune alone. You'll get a good butt dyno difference. Just taking off the TM does quite a bit.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> So, anybody know what kind of power I could expect from this with my current lack of mods?


This is what My 2004 A4 with just a LPE CAI dynoed about a year ago. Expect around the same depending on how good your factory tune is.
LTs, catback and HPTuners only got me to 319rwhp....meaning my factory tune was very good....most are not.


----------

